# New Pics (WARNING LOTS)



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Well it says post pictures here, and well shoot, if anyone else has any new pics of there rattys I'd love to see them too. Since I have A LOT of pics I'm mostly going to do links.










This image was right before he nipped me, the fallowing two links are related pics.

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i59/Apple__Ro/DCFC0344.jpg
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i59/Apple__Ro/DCFC0348.jpg









Teasing him with a puppet.









Find the grape!









I LOVE this picture.

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i59/Apple__Ro/DCFC0323.jpg
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i59/Apple__Ro/DCFC0328.jpg
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i59/Apple__Ro/DCFC0330.jpg
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i59/Apple__Ro/DCFC0331.jpg
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i59/Apple__Ro/DCFC0338.jpg

Hair Stylist rat.









The Fallowing one made me laugh how we look like were doing the same expression










So if you got any new picture of your babies I'd love to see. Hee hee, I was trying to get my flash working ish why so many. I eventually rolled up some TP and taped it over the flash. It works now...


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

haha thats the best little ratty face in that one pic you said you love. so cute! im so glad i looked at this before i decided to go to sleep!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm glad I made your night. HaHa he looks so happy in that pic.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Ahaha, way cute^_^ Love the whole same expression pic, very funny, hehe^_^


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I know I had to look at the same exsperession picture twice I was like WTF how did that happen.

YEah I should REALLY loose my camera so I stop taking pics LOL


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Ahaha, no way! I love the pics!!!!!!! I need batteries so I take MORE pics!^_^ lol


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Get batteries, man Learna I don't want to be the only crazy rat lady on here... I MEAN you guys are DOOMED if I get my adoption issue worked out with baby


----------



## CheesyRatte (Apr 20, 2008)

I love those pics! Um... here's one of my rat, Guy that I captioned lolcat style.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL that is adorable


----------

